# Non-WR/Environmental Test takers...



## petobe (Mar 28, 2009)

Hey Guys,

Title basically explains the question - I've got a lot of review material that I have been studying over the last couple of months, but have basically neglected Environmental all together. I do have the 6 minute solutions Enviro, an Environmental Textbook and the CERM, but based on the outline - it looks like Environmental in the morning has been replaced with Construction (besides the very limited topics in the WR AM), so I haven't really looked at them at all. I talked to a guy at work who took it last year, and he couldn't remember if the Environmental was on his test or not (he thought that the test format had switched at that point, and past outlines look like it had) but he gave me his study materials and it looks like he did quite a bit of practice problems geared for Env.

I am wondering if neglecting Environmental is going to be a mistake - are you guys also assuming there won't be any in the AM? Or am I missing something?

Obviously responses can't include what questions were on who's tests in the past, so if you guys could respond in a manner giving more of an idea of what you all are preparing for or what you did prepare for - that would help.

Thanks!


----------



## mattsffrd (Mar 30, 2009)

all i'm studying for enviro is whats in the CERM, and doing the 6 minute solutions problems. i cant imagine there will be more than one or two questions.


----------



## EnvEngineer (Mar 30, 2009)

Based on the NCEES exam outline there will be little environmental on the morning exam, there is not air or solid waste and just some wastewater. Use the link below to see the details. I would not spend time on the sections not listed.

NCEES Exam Outline


----------



## jeb6294 (Mar 31, 2009)

Everybody has questions from every subject in the morning, although they are usually pretty general. Whether you have any env/WR questions in the afternoon depends on which depth you are going to focus on. Check the NCEES site and it has a breakdown of the breakdown of the types of questions for the morning and all the afternoon exams. I'd suggest getting the NCEES Sample Exam. It will give you a really good idea of the range of questions you'll see.


----------



## petobe (Mar 31, 2009)

jeb6294 said:


> Everybody has questions from every subject in the morning, although they are usually pretty general. Whether you have any env/WR questions in the afternoon depends on which depth you are going to focus on. Check the NCEES site and it has a breakdown of the breakdown of the types of questions for the morning and all the afternoon exams. I'd suggest getting the NCEES Sample Exam. It will give you a really good idea of the range of questions you'll see.


i think you guys might be misunderstanding my question.... i do have the NCEES outline - my question was geared around the fact that Environmental is no longer a stand-alone subject, but has been combined with water resources... and in the water resources/environmental portion of the outline, there is very little environmental listed. In fact, the only things they list are Wastewater Collection systems, Hydraulic loading and Distribution Systems - which isn't alot. My question was whether people were preparing beyond these topics for the morning portion, or just planning on seeing that stuff. It just doesn't seem like a whole lot could be asked from those topics...


----------



## mattsffrd (Apr 1, 2009)

i'm not studying any enviro beyond whats in the outline


----------



## EnvEngineer (Apr 1, 2009)

From what I heard is stick close to the outline and you will be fine, if they want you to know it its on the outline. I think the general statement that the construction has replaced environmental is probably correct. I am taking the afternoon environmental so doing more prep, but for all the other topics I am really focused on the outline.

Good luck to all


----------



## Earlybird (Apr 8, 2009)

Wastewater + Definitions + Conversions


----------

